# Hello from Sydney!



## mystery (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have been lurking here for quite a while, and have noticed how much of a family specktra seems to be, and it seems this is the place where I can talk to people who actually appreciate my makeup obsession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully I will become a more regular poster and fit right in with you all


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 12, 2010)

hello hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was from brissy! just moved away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun here! check out the aussie girls thread everyone is really nice there!


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome!! This is a great place to hang out!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Soul Unique (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## mystery (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks everyone!


----------



## xFlossy (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow Aussie


----------



## Purple (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Merinette (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## bluedevilkitty (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey there! Glad you came out of lurking


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 25, 2010)

awww welcome sweeetie!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure you'll love it here!


----------

